

Oracle spins own Linux for mega hardware - "Red-Hat compatibility holds us back" - justlearning
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/20/oracle_own_linux/

======
jacquesm
That article is the motherlode of acronyms and jargon.

Really, check out this paragraph:

> The Exalogic Elastic Cloud is founded on Oracle's Exadata server and a
> version of Oracle's WebLogic Java application server with Oracle Coherence
> running on Oracle's virtualization, 30 compute servers with 360 cores, 960GB
> SSD and 40GB InfiniBand networking.

